# BINGER WALD TOUR 30.04 -11:11 Abfahrt HBF Bingerbrück



## JörgMZ (28. April 2005)

BINGER WALD TOUR 30.04 -11:11 Abfahrt HBF Bingerbrück 

Alle sind eingeladen:

Das Wetter spielt laut DWD mit: bis 20 °C und nur 30 % Regenwahrscheinlichkeit - also ein Wetterchen für Schönwetterfahrer, aber Achtung der Binger Wald ist noch recht naß, also nix für Bikeschoner   
Ziel ist der Salzkopf, ca. 2h Fahrtzeit ca. 25-30 KM mein Motto: "Hochcruisen" & "Runnerpaisen"  

Sonnenbrille nicht vergessen->   

Gruß Jörg


----------



## abi (29. April 2005)

Bin wahrschienlich wieder dabei.


ciao
abi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

